# Rome Lo-Fi



## Flick Montana

Lo-Fi is definitely more of a park board.


----------



## Guest

can i still use it on the mountain though? I want something I can use and progress into, and I really can't do the Blue at my current level.

I definitely want to do park, it's so much fun; but also at the same time be able to just go down the mountain and relax.


----------



## Guest

it performed really well when I used it to just do some runs last weekend. It held up against the icy pow pretty well. It was the best board out of all I tried, and I found a deal to get it for 344 vs the 430 retail. Worth it?


----------



## Flick Montana

You'll have to get a firsthand account of how it behaves on the mountain to know for sure. Most park boards have a lot of chatter at speed and some have sketchy handling when you get moving faster or hit the pow. It might make mountain boarding a bit harder. Having never used it, I couldn't make that call.

As for the price, that's not bad. I personally can't afford a board unless it is over 1/2 off. 

I got a $600 Design board from MODA3: a lifestyle shop | ABOUT | moda3 for $333. You might check around more.


----------



## Guest

I can't find anything online about it. It's so frustrating because this is the best board that I tried out of all of them. I have to admit, on my last run with it, it did feel shaky - but that might be because my whole body was shaking from pain caused by a bad wipe-out on a piece of ice. So I can't say for sure whether the problem was me or the board.

There was another board that I tested which wasn't bad... O-Matic Benatar. Think that might be better? [That might be an all-mountain board though]


----------



## Flick Montana

If you really liked the board, but you want a slightly more balanced board, you could try the Agent. It's made for park and mountain if you can't pick just one. If you are more budget-minded, the Vinyl is basically just a cheaper version.


----------



## Guest

I'm really not trying to be annoying, I am just thoroughly confused. Sorry 

Here's what I understand from everything you said:
- Lo-Fi is strictly park, can't really do mountain.
- Benatar is strictly mountain, can't do park or ride switch (that's what directional means right?)
- Vinyl is slightly cheaper than Lo-Fi, almost twin shape. (Only park then?)
- Agent : mens board... pretty good but expensive (more so than the Lo-Fi) good for both mtn and park

Is this correct?

I'm so confused... :dunno:


----------



## Flick Montana

I'm sorry. I didn't mean to confuse you.

This is what I meant to convey:

The Lo-Fi is intended as a park board. It can probably do mountain, but it may not be GREAT at it. Having never ridden one, I couldn't really say for sure.

Agent is a men's board, yes. It is a good mix between park and mountain. It is almost twin so it will work for riding switch in the park, but can still handle the mountain.

The Vinyl is pretty much a cheaper version as far as I can tell.

I don't know about the other board, but if it is directional, it won't ride switch very well. Directional boards are intended for all-mountain riding.


----------



## jmacphee9

the lo fi should be fine, its the female equivalent of the graft which is a great board..


----------



## Guest

Flick Montana said:


> I don't know about the other board, but if it is directional, it won't ride switch very well. Directional boards are intended for all-mountain riding.


Here's the info I was able to find on it:
_____________________________________________________________________________________
The 2008-2009 O-Matic Benatar Snowboard key features:

IntelligentCoreTM - This is constructed by vertically laminating poplar stringers together. The poplar stringers are strategically placed down the center of the wood core to provide a torsionally more rigid and quicker feel edge to edge.

Biaxial construction - The strands of fiberglass are positioned in 0/90 degree directions. This specific lamination increases the board's stability at high speeds while maintaining a consistent, forgiving flex throughout the board.

Carbon VbeamTM structure - O-Matic's V shaped carbon placement provides a direct link from the rider to the board's contact points for added stability, fast turning initiation and more pop for higher ollies.

PROFILE: Directional
RIDING STYLE/TERRAIN: All Mountain
BASE: Sintruded
CORE: IntelligentcoreTM
SIDEWALL: VertwallTM
SIDECUT: DualradialTM
Stance: Setback 2.0cm
- Biaxial Fiberglass
- VBeamTM carbon
- Women's freeride flex pattern - medium/stiff
- 4x4 inserts

Available in 144, 147 , 149, 152 cm sizes
_________________________________________________________________________________

And here is some website with some pics and symbols that I have no idea how to decipher:
Benatar+copy.jpg (image)

Maybe you will have better luck making sense of this than I am :laugh:

Any idea what all of that is about?

EDIT: I'm sorry for being so anal about this, it's my first snowboard. :laugh:

P.S. I am still trying to get my toe breaks down, so I don't know if I will do much park. I like riding switch though; while going down the mountain.

EDIT #2: The stance setback is only 2.0cm, that doesn't sound like much to me. I do want to focus more on mountain, getting some speed, etc. On the Lo-Fi, I felt every single bump beneath the board when I was starting to gather a bit of speed. Is that normal?


----------

